# Problems lately shutting down



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

My start up time is very slow. The internet is slow. I can deal with that but the last two days I can't power off my laptop the normal way. It just hangs there with a black screen but my keyboard and power button stays lit up. I have to hold down the power button to shut it down. I don't show any viruses. Ran various system checks shows nothing. Haven't downloaded any new apps or programs. Can you help?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you start by clicking the link HERE and then copy/pasting the info back into your next reply here? It will show us the system specifications of your computer.


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for replying. Info here:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8104 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 886 GB (758 GB Free); D: 24 GB (22 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo Y50-70 Touch
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow....you have a rather high-end computer. Impressive.

You DEFINITELY shouldn't be having ANY issues with speed on a machine of that caliber.

What are these "various system checks" you did ?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Right click on the Windows icon in the bottom left corner.

Select run, type MSCONFIG, press enter

Click on the startup tab at the tab.

*Post back here, in a vertical list format, all the entries listed that are CHECKED*.


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Lenovo solution center diagnostics that came with computer.

Here is the list. I have it set to selective startup. What is checked is load system services, load startup items, and use original boot configuration. There are no checks marks in what is running. Just to the right side either, high, medium, low or none. One cannot be changed from high to low. It can only be disabled or not. The ones I am listing are the ones that don't say none:

Adaware Tray High
Apple ID Dav Low
Realtek HD audio manager Low
Nvidia Backend Medium
HD audio process Low (3 times)
Nvidia Backend Medium (again)
Realtek HD Audio Manager (again) Low (has FM Application App twice and Realtek Audio Manager again)
Synaptics Touchpad 64 Bit Enhancement Medium (2 pointing device helper and two saying Synaptics Touchpad 64 bit enhancement again
Windows Defender Notification Low


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello, anybody home?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Do a restart of the system so you know its just coming on. Open task manager and advise how much RAM or Memory is being used in the Task manager window.


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

memory 27%
It takes a really long time to do anything once the desktop comes on. Seeing a lot of hourglasses and have to sit there and wait to even get the task manager to come up.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok it doesn't seem to be a memory issue. The other thing I am considering is a possibility of an overheating and throttled back CPU.

Download and install a program called CoreTemp and run it and post back with your temps while sitting idle on the desktop.


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't know what I'm supposed to be showing you here. Maybe you open this file?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

That's what I wanted, good job.

Do you play any games on that computer? Like Battlefield or Call of Duty or anything like that?

I'm not talking about solitaire or checkers or any of the Microsoft Windows' games.


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Nothing like that, although I have been playing the Sims 3 for quite some time, but the shutting down problem has only been recent. I always exit Origin before shutting down. No problem restarting for some reason. Could something unwanted be running in the background like processes? Nothing ever shows up in the task manager as running.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its possible, but from the list you provided I didn't see anything unneeded in the msconfig.

Your temps are kind of high even for a laptop when just idle. When's the last time you cleaned all the dust out of it? Like from the vents?


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually Lenovo has a fan dust removal app installed that I run periodically. I can hear it blowing air out. Runs on and off for 2 minutes. Not good enough? It doesn't feel hot at all. Oh, and I normally use it plugged in--rarely on battery if that matters. Just don't understand why this is suddenly happening. It doesn't even happen every single time--just most of the time. It is very slow to boot up too so that wouldn't be over--heating.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

No apps not the best but better than nothing.

It could be bad RAM...run a memory test and advise of the results of that

Use Memtest86+ to test the RAM


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't have a handy CD or USB drive that's not in use and really not sure what I'm supposed to do anyway. Instructions not very clear. It's a little over my head.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I can provide the instructions if need be, but you need a blank CD.


----------



## gdwitch (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, as I said, don't have one available. If I thought this would be a definite possibility of solving the problem I wouldn't mind trekking down to Best Buy and buying a pack of them, but I wasn't very encouraged. I did, however, run a msched.exe and it came up with no problems.


----------

